# Just Some Of The Reasons I Live



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2014)

In Florida:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2014)

Pappy, Is that waterfront home & yacht  still up for sale,  or did somebody snap it up already ?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm looking at that home & yacht.... would you accept $5.00?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll bid $5.50.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2014)

You got it Falcon! When can we come over for cocktails?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 29, 2014)

Any time Rose, if you don't mind drinking out of a Mason jar.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2014)

LOL, don't mind at all!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 29, 2014)

"Biker Bar In Florida"..........that's our next car! Wonder if it comes in a 2-seater? LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe a side-car?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> "Biker Bar In Florida"..........that's our next car! Wonder if it comes in a 2-seater? LOL



Sure does CR. Here's one:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok, now I got it. Pappy


----------

